# What bed does your dog like?



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

Malik has slept on those beds for a few years, For Your Dogs Only - Rectangular Buddy Beds and he loves them. However, they are getting a little thin, even though the most recent is 2 years old. I have noticed Malik is a little stiffer (he's almost 9) and loved it when I doubled 2 beds, so I wonder what you are using for yours. He's a sprawler for sure, his head hangs off the bed onto the floor most of the time, and sometimes he only has 10% of his body on the bed . He also likes something against his back at times, a wall for instance. I've been looking into getting a bed with edges, and he also likes firm beds, not soft ones. 
Any recommendations help!
Thanks!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yoga mats, and a sealy posturepedic queen size mattress ( we keep it downstairs for them), but for the most part plain yoga mats on the floor or underneath any type of doggy bed is comfy.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

We have one made out of memory foam our dog seems to like it. Anything with stuffing she will pull out so the memory foam seems to work better for us. Any bed with stuffing to her is just a big stuffed animal to be thrown/dragged around and torn open looking for a squeaker.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

Our bed..or just a blanket on the floor

..some times she actually uses her bed though 
Amazon.com: Coolaroo Large Steel-Framed Pet Bed, Brunswick Green: Pet Supplies



she used to have a memory foam one but she tends to destroy those


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

I made a bed for Jade out of some foam from the the fabric store and built a nice little frame for it but she hardly uses it. She will lay in it if she is told to and she always starts the night there, but after a little while she always gets up and moves to the tile floor in the bathroom.  I guess she likes the cold.


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

Odin gets the love seat, and Echo is in the middle of the couch. Me and the wife sit on the sides. Echo sleeps with the wife in the bedroom, I sleep on the couch, and Odin gets his love seat.

I have two cheap dog beds that I stuff with pillows. They work really well for when the dogs want something big and soft to lay on. Best part is I can pull the pillows out and wash everything.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Wodinaz said:


> Odin gets the love seat, and Echo is in the middle of the couch. Me and the wife sit on the sides. Echo sleeps with the wife in the bedroom, I sleep on the couch, and Odin gets his love seat.
> 
> I have two cheap dog beds that I stuff with pillows. They work really well for when the dogs want something big and soft to lay on. Best part is I can pull the pillows out and wash everything.


WHA!!! you dont sleep with your wife!


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Empire can sleep wherever he wants, including my bed. He will usually fall asleep on a yoga mat next to my bed and then later, makes his way to the hallway floor near the front door. His preference keeps changing as he grows. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I can't put anything in their kennels. They both rip everything to shreds.


----------



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

Quite a mix of options from everyone. Every dog had different tastes, and I don't allow mine on furniture - I prefer my hb in bed than my dog, LOL! - so I'll stick to what he has. He doesn't care for yoga mats, has had plenty of chances to try one as we use them for yoga and often leave them around. He's a bed or carpet kind of dog. So, his memory foam beds are it.


----------



## ilivenanigloo (Jul 6, 2006)

Orthopedic beds. I got her one from Wal-Mart and, when that one wore out, another from Ollies. She LOVES it. It's so adorable the first time she lays on it. She rolls around and bites the bed and rubs her head on it. She's never allowed on furniture, but since she developed arthritis I let her lie where she pleases. Oddly, she only gets on furniture that smells like dogs.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Lisl likes my bed, the floor, a throw rug, a huge pillow for dogs from Wal-Mart, and the couch. Pretty much anywhere.

Right now she is sleeping next to me on the couch.


----------

